# Label contest



## Boozehag (Sep 2, 2009)

Im entering this wine label competition. Has anyone else here entered?
I sent my labels off last week so fingers corssed they make it time, I was otld they could take 5 - 10 working days and there were only 9 when I sent it!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

http://www.winemakermag.com/compone...enter-the-10th-annual-home-wine-label-contest


----------



## smurfe (Sep 2, 2009)

I never have as my graphic design skill just plain stink and I have no clue on how those softwares like Photoshop or Gimp work. In fact I haven't even put a label on probably the last 20 batches I have done. I just write a code number on the cork with a Sharpie Pen. 

A couple friends from another forum a mess of us here hang out at have entered and placed in that competition before. Good Luck! I am sure with your artistic skill you will have a great shot at it.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn it, all the forums Im on and no one brught this up a little earlier!!!!!! I entered last year but didnt win and was hoping to enter a few this year but I guess thats out of he question now!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Damn it, all the forums Im on and no one brught this up a little earlier!!!!!! I entered last year but didnt win and was hoping to enter a few this year but I guess thats out of he question now!



i hear ya. i've got a multimedia degree and love photoshop/illustrator.


----------



## Boozehag (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry Wade I only really found out myself. I got the email reminders but didnt read them duhhhhhh
Do you not live closer? You still have until the 6th which is what 3 days away????

I notice that the winners all seem to be from the USA, I hope that doesnt count me out. Im happy to forgo prizes!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2009)

Joan has at least one entered Wade. You will need to live vicariously through her.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2009)

Why didn t she post about this? Oh well!


----------



## Boozehag (Dec 1, 2009)

Look look I got a label noticed, no winning prize but at least an EC which i presume is some sort of commended! Funnily enough it wasnt my favourite that I sent in in fact it was my least favourite!!! Im the only one from NEW Zealand in fact the only one outside the States!!!! lol

http://www.winemakermag.com/photos/category/25


----------



## Racer (Dec 1, 2009)

Way to go! I've had that same kind of luck on the winemaking side. Both years I've turned wines in the ones that I thought wouldn't do good were the medal winners.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats, very nice. A friend of mine also won. She is Martha Adams from New York which is on my other forum which I mod on(FineVineWines) She really knows how t use Photoshop and wins every year with her labels.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

Good for you Coll, you don't come in too much anymore, but for you to pop in and share that news with us makes me lift a glass for you!

I have seen, and love your art, I am glad to see you could incorparate it into a label for your wine.

Sorry you didn't get a fancy reward, but for you to be a part of our forum and be recognized is good enough for us.

Troy

(ps, how did your potatoe wine turn out? And...where is G? Havn't seen her in a couple few days.)


----------



## Boozehag (Dec 1, 2009)

Ohhhh cheers guys!

Im not worried about not winning a prize, I think it would have been more for locals anyway, just having one on there is good enough for me!!!

Congrats to your friend Wade.

Dont know where G is sorry Troy, I guess she must be busy. I have been working several jobs lately, (My choice as theyre all small part time sort of things in the art world that I love to do.) but it means Im over extended and not able to stop and smell the roses sometimes!!!!

The Potato wine was divine to be honest, it tasted a bit spicey and had citrus overtones. I still couldnt get my head around the smell of the potato mix when fermenting though, it was horrible, so I wont make it again! Thank you for asking.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 2, 2009)

i actually noticed that in the mag a few weeks ago. forgot to ask about it though. i was like, "i've seen are like that, wait New Zealand, yep. gotta be on wmt."

nice! i plan on making a label this weekend, but dunno if i will finish as i don't have enough stock photos that i want and it's gotta be specific. will see though, i took about 15 that i thought would like well, but the angles weren't working out as good as i'd hoped. doh! that's what i get for taking them in a few minutes and not going over them before the season changed!


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome Collette. Wish I'd known about this in time but I let my WM Magazine lapse last year. Your art is very unique...it was quick to scroll down the labels...yours just jumped out at me.

ODDLY enough, I live 45 minutes from where you had to mail the entries to. 

Darren


----------

